# An die Sauerländer im OWL Forum... gemeinsame Tour



## Sauerland-Guide (11. November 2015)

Hallo Biker im OWL Forum,

ich habe gesehen, dass hier auch Sauerländer sind.
Am kommenden Samstag habe ich eine Tour im zentralen Sauerland (Meschede) geplant.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sauerland-trails.500961/page-9
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15705

Vielleicht finden sich ja einige! ;-)
Gruß, Martin


----------

